# Mozzarella Sticks



## Rocklobster (Mar 11, 2012)

Hanging with my daughter and we came across this recipe. Easy, yummy and quick. From start to finish in ten minutes
Cut Mozzerella in sticks, flour, eggwash, and roll in seasoned bread crumbs. Toaster oven for 5 minutes at 400. Done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yum!  Those look quite tasty!


----------



## bakechef (Mar 11, 2012)

Fried cheese, one of the best foods ever!!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 11, 2012)

bakechef said:


> Fried cheese, one of the best foods ever!!!


These aren't so bad. No oil at all. Baked for 5 minutes....


----------



## bakechef (Mar 11, 2012)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> These aren't so bad. No oil at all. Baked for 5 minutes....



I need to read posts better and not be totally distracted by the food!  Didn't even get to the part where you wrote that they were baked! Intriguing....


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 11, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I need to read posts better and not be totally distracted by the food!  Didn't even get to the part where you wrote that they were baked! Intriguing....


That's ok. I do it all of the time. Or I should say I never do it all of the time.
I thought we would give it a go and try and teach my daughter that all good things don't have to come out of a fryer


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 11, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Cut Mozzerella in sticks, flour, eggwash, and roll in seasoned bread crumbs. Toaster oven for 5 minutes at 400. Done.


I'm glad you didn't post a recipe. I'd probably be cooking them now.

I presume you seasoned the bread crumbs?

One of my favorite restaurants serves a similar dish...


----------



## Cerise (Mar 12, 2012)

Great idea.  Wouldn't have thought to put them in a toaster oven.  Want to try mozzarella sticks wrapped in wonton or egg roll wrappers.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 12, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Great idea.  Wouldn't have thought to put them in a toaster oven.  Want to try mozzarella sticks wrapped in wonton or egg roll wrappers.


Sounds like a deep fry recipe.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 13, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Great idea.  Wouldn't have thought to put them in a toaster oven.  Want to try mozzarella sticks wrapped in wonton or egg roll wrappers.




Fingers of brie, with a little raspberry coulis, wrapped in either phylo, or a wonton skin is pretty darn nice.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 13, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Sounds like a deep fry recipe.


 
Think egg rolls, but filled with mozzarella cheese (with a side of marinara dipping sauce).  Shallow, deep-fry, or spray the wrappers with cooking spray and bake.  The texture is a little different, but still good.  

Here's another version of mozzarella sticks, wrapped in puff pastry & baked:


Crispy Mozzarella Sticks Recipe : : Food Network


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Hanging with my daughter and we came across this recipe. Easy, yummy and quick. From start to finish in ten minutes
> Cut Mozzerella in sticks, flour, eggwash, and roll in seasoned bread crumbs. Toaster oven for 5 minutes at 400. Done.


I LOVE mozzo sticks--even though I know they are bad for me........next time you make those, let me know, I'll be on my way in an Ontario minute .


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 13, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Think egg rolls, but filled with mozzarella cheese (with a side of marinara dipping sauce).  Shallow, deep-fry, or spray the wrappers with cooking spray and bake.  The texture is a little different, but still good.
> 
> Here's another version of mozzarella sticks, wrapped in puff pastry & baked:
> 
> ...



Other than the implementation (mozzarella cheese snack sticks) I have no problem with that! 

I think they should have rolled out their pastry sheets too, to stretch them. I suspect the recipe as presented probably comes more as pizza flavored buns than anything else.

I'd roll out the sheets very thinly, then cut cheese spears, then divide the sheets and put a spear in each one, add marinara sauce, then roll them and bake.

But myself I'd rather have them without the marinara.


----------

